# Infinities and incompleteness



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

These are some pretty long videos, 1.5 hours between the two of them. Still, they're fascinating. 

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-8492625684649921614&hl=en&fs=true 

http://video.google.com/googleplayer.swf?docid=-1663091361786740235&hl=en&fs=true


----------



## Ogion (Nov 1, 2008)

Hey, thanks for the links. Was quite interesting. (And was not as pompous and populistic as some other BBC documentaries )

Ogion


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Ha, sure. The incompleteness theorems make a little more sense now, but I still wish I understood their proofs. It was a rather clever method, Godel "encrypted" various symbols and numbers into a system of unique "Godel numbers," then used that to prove his incompleteness theorems.


----------

